# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Μέγεθος φωτογραφιών.

## vogiatzis

Γεια σας παιδια, μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως μπορω να κανω μεγαλυτερες τις foto που ανεβαζω?
 εχω ανεβασει 2 για τα καινουρια μου bangie  αλλα βγηκαν μικρες

----------


## Efthimis98

Με τι ανεβαζεις τις φωτογραφιες; (με ποιο προγραμμα)
Στα παρισσοτερα εχει ενα κουμπι που λεει Size ή κατι παρομοιο....

----------


## vogiatzis

photobucket

----------

